# Have to Brag- Mine were the best!



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

N Ky Goat Producers had a 4-H/FFA goat sale this weekend. 4 producers, including me had some young goats for sale. I brought the Boer-Kiko cross kids I had since they were the only ones old enough to wean, 9-11 weeks old. All the other producers had purbred/fullblood Boer kids. Mine were the youngest and the biggest!  No one else's were close. The others asked what I was creep feeding and I told them "nothing", which is true. They can compete for the 1/2 lb per doe I throw into the community feeder every night and that is it. :dance: 

We had two "goat experts" from KY state there giving herd health classes and FMACHA training, both said hands down mine were the best looking meat goats in the building. :stars: 

All the does I sold went to the other producers and not the kids . Ginger's polled paint doe sold first and two others tried to buy her from the woman who bought her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ...that is wonderful.... :clap: :hi5:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! Doesn't that make you feel *GREEAAAATTTT*!!!

:leap: :stars:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

were they dam raised?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Saanens N Alpines said:


> were they dam raised?


Yes they were. I don't have time for bottle babies. All of mine are dam raised, even the set of quads I have right now (3 weeks and growing like weeds :wink: ).


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

jodief100 said:


> ....... Boer-Kiko cross kids I had since they were the only ones old enough to wean, 9-11 weeks old. All the other producers had purbred/fullblood Boer kids. Mine were the youngest and the biggest.....


...Got to be the boer in them...


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

That's excellent! Congratulations! :applaud: It sounds like you may have just promoted a new market for your goats in your area.  With that fast growth and kiko worm resistance, I'll bet they are golden.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Don't you just love the feeling of having the best? Lol. :stars: :leap: :dance: :wahoo: :clap:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

jodief100 said:


> Saanens N Alpines said:
> 
> 
> > were they dam raised?
> ...


I figured they were  One year we had our, boer nubian cross jr doe kid win supreme grand champion doe at the fair, She beat all of the adult does of every breed! The judge said that was the first time she had ever given that prize to a kid. She went on to win it two other years, also, with a couple grand champion years, too. She is now 8 and nothing but a pet! Oh, and she was dam raised (like all of our kids) only on milk at the time of the fair.

Congrats to you and your kid!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome for you. Hopefully this will keep your goats sold for years to come.


----------

